# coca bola finish



## big al p (May 11, 2007)

Hello out there
Has anyone on this forum ever worked with coca bola wood from
south america?
I was wondering what to use to seal this wood with to keep it
from warping!
Thanks for any response
:thumbsup:


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

Al,

_Cocobolo _is a very oily wood and needs a coat of sanding sealer or shellac before you do any sort of final finish on it, _after_ you have wiped it down with lacquer thinner. I've used it only for turnings, but my pen and stopper blanks haven't showed any warping--and they are dry. 

Here is a website about _cocobolo_: http://www.cocobolo.net/ - seems to be a very stable wood.

Nancy


----------



## big al p (May 11, 2007)

Thanks Nancy!!!
:clap:


----------



## boxer (Dec 6, 2006)

I have sprayed lacquer on some cocobolo boxes without any problems.


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

And you have been very lucky, Boxer. :yes: I wouldn't want to risk it. :no: 

Nancy


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Guitar makers have been spraying Nitro Lacquer on cocobolo fer years with no problems.


----------



## Lonny (Jun 21, 2007)

New here. My first post. I made a guitar stand from cocobola, and I used tung oil. It really excentuates the richness of the wood.


----------

